# Rust repair



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

Been putting off this repair but happy with way it turned out


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RAMAIR70 said:


> Been putting off this repair but happy with way it turned out


Looks good. I am am surprised that those corners are not repopped as they often rust out, especially if any water/moisture develops in the trunk due to a bad trunk seal, rear window channel rot/leaks, rotted lower quarters, or rusted out trunk flooring. I gotta do that on my '68 as well.


----------



## RAMAIR70 (Apr 29, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Looks good. I am am surprised that those corners are not repopped as they often rust out, especially if any water/moisture develops in the trunk due to a bad trunk seal, rear window channel rot/leaks, rotted lower quarters, or rusted out trunk flooring. I gotta do that on my '68 as well.


Yes I would have needed to buy a whole quarter to get that patch! trunk was also rotted replaced that as well


----------

